# Trigger Shot Tonight....(FARTING WITH FEAR)



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello Brave Ladies

I'm completely new to all this...

I have been through 12 days of stimulation...and now have my trigger shot tonight..(Ovitrelle) 

Can't believe i'm at this stage, and trying not to get too hopeful..i only have 4 good sized follicles...i am 38..my partner has a very low sperm count and i have a low AMH 8.5

i really hope that i get some good eggs out of them...but am trying to remain calm.. but boy it's hard isn't it? i would love to hear from anyone in my position? or who can give me some positive feedback...

P.s Is anyone else's tummy looking like a bit fat currant bun? Also how windy can one person get?? i nearly blew my partner out of bed last night! need some windeaze before EC otherwise it will be more than eggs thell be collecting! lol!

Lots of Love and well wishes to you..

Annie


----------



## Wishings15 (Mar 27, 2015)

Oh Annie, 

Yeah I've been where you are on more occasions than I wish to admit. But you've done great to get to this point, unfortunately you have a lot of waiting in front of you, maturity, fertilisation, day3 or 5 - 2ww. 

I'm sure your wind will ease down,  

Good luck xxx


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you Wishings15

It is still a long road ahead.. and i'm trying to stay calm, and realistic too..i have been concentrating on what i have to do each day, and not looking ahead too much..as i am aware of potential disappointments that may come..

It's nice to have one day off the injections tomorrow...as i was also on clexane!

Thank you again for your words of encouragement...i wish you all the best xxxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

You have literally made me fall over laughing....farting with fear totally explains my hubby yesterday.


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello there Teeinparis 

Glad i made you laugh!

it gets so embarrassing though..when i go for my scans sometimes i think please bottom muscles i'm relying on you...don't let me down! 

The other night my partner michael thought someone opened our bedroom door..but it was ME and "The dreaded Gas"

Although i am taking this all very seriously i have to find humor otherwise i'll go mad..


----------



## Fairy_secrets (Aug 16, 2014)

Good luck! And it's great to have a laugh about all this horrible TTC lark!


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh Annie you've really made me giggle there   For what it's worth, I'm keeping everything crossed for you so that one day you get to watch the spectacle that is your tiny beautiful baby sleeping soundly on the monitor, hearing an almighty fart emit from said baby and see them shoot about 6 inches up the cot from the force of it...!!
But seriously, best of luck you get some lovely eggs and this is the cycle for you xx


----------



## Rp2210 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hehehehe 

You have a great sense of humour !,


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I am not sure it helps but having finally succeeded with DD1 after 5 goes - the best thing is little person farts.  So honestly the farting is just starting.....our little one started within the first hour I met her   And now at 1 she can give me a run for my money!!!

I totally think that is now my husband's superhero name!!!  Love it!


----------



## Anniemaggs (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for your lovely replies..

Baby and egg wind blowing your way! 

I will let you know how i get on...and how many eggs i get...fingers crossed!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Teeinparis (Sep 15, 2013)

I am just a few days ahead so feel free to pm!  I had collection yesterday


----------

